# Stock the damn Clinton more



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m sick of fishing a sucky river with carp and catfish they put no time into this river and dump some nasty fish in with no tails is there any chance we see this fishery getting better in the next couple of years 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brendan Boulanger (Nov 29, 2020)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> I’m sick of fishing a sucky river with carp and catfish they put no time into this river and dump some nasty fish in with no tails is there any chance we see this fishery getting better in the next couple of years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No chance if a river was a dump it would be the the Clinton


----------



## Brendan Boulanger (Nov 29, 2020)

Clinton sucks balls really wish it would be better but I did catch a steelhead so


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Go find better rivers to fish, then. This is Michigan. We have a _*lot*_ of rivers, streams, and creeks.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Fishndude said:


> Go find better rivers to fish, then. This is Michigan. We have a _*lot*_ of rivers, streams, and creeks.


Well I mean I can’t fish those I can only fish the garbage Clinton river with 2 suckers in it


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Well I mean I can’t fish those I can only fish the garbage Clinton river with 2 suckers in it


I sense a lot of entitlement. You must be young. One day you'll appreciate things for what they are truly worth.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes I agree, Clinton sucks go to different rivers people!


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Instead of crying like a little girl, be a part of the solution. Get proactive, start searching for and contacting the the folks/groups that can help your cause to figure out how to improve fishing on the Clinton River.

Sitting at your screen whining will get you no where.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

scubajay said:


> View attachment 620383
> 
> 
> Instead of crying like a little girl, be a part of the solution. Get proactive, start searching for and contacting the the folks/groups that can help your cause to figure out how to improve fishing on the Clinton River.
> ...


There is a group dedicated to cleaning up and studying the Clinton River. On the Huron it's called the Huron River Watershed Council. On the Rouge it is called The Friends of the Rouge. I have been a part of the HRWC for years now and have assisted on my water and insect sampling studies, mapping, river clean ups and habitat restorations. I see people complain about the Huron all the time abut when I tell them about these outings few ever show up. 

Like Scubajay said, if you want better fishing, get involved.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Well I mean I can’t fish those I can only fish the garbage Clinton river with 2 suckers in it


When I was a kid, I loved to catch fish. Any fish. All the fish! If I found myself at a park with other kids, and there was a pond, or lake, or river, I was going to fish it! And if all that pond held was Rockbass that topped out at 4", then by-golly, I was going to catch more 4" Rockbass than everyone else, combined. I vividly remember going to fish a creek by our cabin for Sucker minnow to use for Bass bait, with a buddy. It was early June and we were fishing this tiny creek, and all of a sudden these HUGE fish swam into the shallow hole we were dabbing in. I met Redhorse Suckers for the first time, and Man, some of them might have been pushing 8#. We just had small rods with light line, and tiny hooks with some worms. But I managed to get 3 of those things to bite - every one broke me off quickly. But it was a riot fishing for them, and getting them to bite. 

Scumbag: Two things. 1) get a better screen name. I don't know a single passionate fisherman who I could consider a Scumbag, and it just a totally negative connotation. 2) Go fishing. If you are a kid (sounds like it), you have time to spend on whatever you choose to spend it on. Walk, or ride your bike to places you can fish. Sometimes just 30 minutes, or an hour is time well spent. Get to know the local rivers, and lakes/ponds. Watch what others are doing. Meet some people who can share information with you, and who you can share information with. Find out where the fish like to hold, and what kind of fish hold there. Figure out what lures, flies, or baits work best for you. Build your arsenal of fishing tackle (and get rid of stuff you don't need anymore - trust me, we all have too much of that). And like Mfs686 said, get involved. If you get involved with volunteer organizations that help the watershed, you'll meet all sorts of people who share your love of fishing, and the Clinton River.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I have called for more stocking on the Clinton as well. But may not be possible. Compared to other rivers I fish regularly in Michigan, based on my general observation, it seems there is a lot less benthic life in the Clinton. This means it has less ability to support small fish. And I never observe baitfish or minnows on it, but comparatively see clouds of them at times on the huron.

But yes, they should do study to see if it can support more stocking.

I havent even SEEN a steelie in about 15 trips (me and other anglers I've encountered) in various michigan rivers since end of 2018, except a skipper I got last fall and a 6 lb or so my boss got this feb, and guess what those were both on the Clinton. So it isnt so bad comparatively


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

TroutFishingBear said:


> But yes, they should do study to see if it can support more stocking.


They are currently working on a study of the Clintons watershed. 
The results are due next year, but probably will be delayed .
Found this about surveys on it this year
https://www.macombdaily.com/news/co...cle_a61c697e-db4c-11ea-824f-13d11cf2f7e3.html

If you have trouble reading it post #30
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/clinton-river-article.710391/page-2


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Well put fishindude. 


TroutFishingBear said:


> I have called for more stocking on the Clinton as well. But may not be possible. Compared to other rivers I fish regularly in Michigan, based on my general observation, it seems there is a lot less benthic life in the Clinton. This means it has less ability to support small fish. And I never observe baitfish or minnows on it, but comparatively see clouds of them at times on the huron.
> 
> But yes, they should do study to see if it can support more stocking.
> 
> I havent even SEEN a steelie in about 15 trips (me and other anglers I've encountered) in various michigan rivers since end of 2018, except a skipper I got last fall and a 6 lb or so my boss got this feb, and guess what those were both on the Clinton. So it isnt so bad comparatively


Actually I’ve seen good amount of bait this year. One bait pile was like 10’ ball not kidding and that’s was what I could see. Seen this in a few places I used to see them in past years but really noticed several this year. Also probably most amount of pike I’ve seen in a while and seen couple big ones just haven’t hooked them. Watch 4 of them other week but they wanted zero to do with me. Heard spillway had ton of shad earlier this year also and I know for fact darn good chub population, lol. Fish are there just have to work them, trust me.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Cool about the pike. I hope to hit it in march for steelhead, while catching incidental pike, lol.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Man pike used to be most of catch in many areas in seen up to groups of 20 that would hang in certain spot by Yates. After big cuts of wood and restoration projects pike seemed almost gone but started rebounding last 2 years or so. Some of their habitat was lost but still a lot of habit for them. Heard report of guy catching 2 other day on spinners. One thing hard about Clinton is really so many pockets and runs for fish to hind in and some pockets just don’t hold fish for whatever reason. I still pick through many pockets and runs I haven’t had success because of the possibility but don’t spend the day there. Every year I get surprised and once in a while find that special pocket that keeps giving.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

My opinion isn’t worth a darn here because I don’t fish the Clinton and don’t know a thing about it. However, I have fished the Grand for 30 years with some good success and thought I knew a thing or two about the SMB population. Hah!

One year, the water got clear as a bell. With good polarized glasses, you could see bottom in ten feet of water, which I haven’t seen before or since. What I learned that summer was there are a TON of nice fish cruising the Grand, and they are often ignoring my bait like a robo-caller. 

So, any biologists conduct shocking surveys? Is it possible the Clinton has good fish populations/runs and they are just bait-wise?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Where I grew up there were some cemeteries a few blocks away. We'd ride bikes over, and race around the gravel roads. One had a real small pond way in the back, and there were no gravesites around. In Spring we'd ride bikes over, and fish for small Bullheads. The largest Bullheads we caught there might have been 6". And every summer that pond would dry right up - turn into hard cracked mud. We raced our bikes right across it all summer. And the next Spring, it would fill with water, and we'd catch little Bullheads again. 

Fishing is as much a state-of-mind, as it is anything. Find your zen.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Why did the Clinton go down hill in the first place? I mean I hear story’s that way before I was born of it being a imaging fishery


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Why did the Clinton go down hill in the first place? I mean I hear story’s that way before I was born of it being a imaging fishery


Amazing*


Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Why did the Clinton go down hill in the first place? I mean I hear story’s that way before I was born of it being a imaging fishery


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Man long history lesson there. The river was used as dump in many areas for all types of waste including human. It’s took decades to come back to where it is now and slowly still getting better. People don’t want trash for a river especially in their back yard and parks, it will always face the struggle being situated in urban area. The quick run off is big issue as is the treatment plants. 
Also many species depend on the Greatlakes they dump in, so when lake Huron crashed probably has some effects. When you have sink hole and dump straight sewage in river system probably don’t help. Less episodes the better chance of things surviving. 
The input these guys give is valuable, and their experience speaks mountains of knowledge. Guys go years and years before catching steelhead so work at it but don’t give up most things come easier after some experience. Focus on hardware it will help you learn and cover water, paired up with polarized glasses and you’ll see things you knew were there. 2” tots and size three and 4# spinners. Work things slowly through runs with rod tip up, keep that lure in zone as long as possible. It’s not all location it’s how you work the water, and finding patience, the zen thing, aka Fish mode!


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

nighttime said:


> Man long history lesson there. The river was used as dump in many areas for all types of waste including human. It’s took decades to come back to where it is now and slowly still getting better. People don’t want trash for a river especially in their back yard and parks, it will always face the struggle being situated in urban area. The quick run off is big issue as is the treatment plants.
> Also many species depend on the Greatlakes they dump in, so when lake Huron crashed probably has some effects. When you have sink hole and dump straight sewage in river system probably don’t help. Less episodes the better chance of things surviving.
> The input these guys give is valuable, and their experience speaks mountains of knowledge. Guys go years and years before catching steelhead so work at it but don’t give up most things come easier after some experience. Focus on hardware it will help you learn and cover water, paired up with polarized glasses and you’ll see things you knew were there. 2” tots and size three and 4# spinners. Work things slowly through runs with rod tip up, keep that lure in zone as long as possible. It’s not all location it’s how you work the water, and finding patience, the zen thing, aka Fish mode!


Thanks!! For the knowledge I’ve had a great time learning the river so far and hope too see it get better and better and pull more and more fish out of the river


----------



## Burz (Feb 4, 2018)

I you like "fishing" the clinton can be alot of fun, but if you want to go out "catching" you are in for many tough days on the clinton. Took me about 4 years to really start catching anything out there. If I go the day without losing tackle I find those to be good days on the water. If I get one bite that's an excellent day on the river.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

The big lesson taught here, the Clinton is a river that you need to put the time in order to be successful. Many are turned off because they don't know it. It isn't a river you can outright expect to catch fish. Hell, I don't even know it a quarter as well as some here, but I still find it enjoyable. I'm still learning, it's part of the process. If you plan on living in this area for a long time, it's a river worth learning. We have very few viable trout streams within reasonable distance. Put the time in and you will be rewarded.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Why did the Clinton go down hill in the first place? I mean I hear story’s that way before I was born of it being a imaging fishery


GM and Chrysler dumped their wastewater into it for years.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

When I was a kid, the Clinton was known more for tires, abandoned cars, and other garbage. I remember maybe 10 years ago when I told a friend I was going to fish it, he said I'll be pulling out 3 eyed fish. That statement alone should tell you how bad the river used to be. Holland Ponds, the park across Ryan from Coyote Joe's used to be fenced off because of how toxic the ground was. It has come a very, very long way in the last 30 years. There are sections of the river that feel like you aren't even in the city. Never used to be that way years ago.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

tincanary said:


> When I was a kid, the Clinton was known more for tires, abandoned cars, and other garbage. I remember maybe 10 years ago when I told a friend I was going to fish it, he said I'll be pulling out 3 eyed fish. That statement alone should tell you how bad the river used to be. Holland Ponds, the park across Ryan from Coyote Joe's used to be fenced off because of how toxic the ground was. It has come a very, very long way in the last 30 years. There are sections of the river that feel like you aren't even in the city. Never used to be that way years ago.


I see what your saying one day I walked from dodge park and walked miles and miles until I was in the middle of no where in the woods couldn’t see anyone or anything and the water was crystal clear with gravel bottom I honestly felt like I was fishing the little manistee or the au sable


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> I see what your saying one day I walked from dodge park and walked miles and miles until I was in the middle of no where in the woods couldn’t see anyone or anything and the water was crystal clear with gravel bottom I honestly felt like I was fishing the little manistee or the au sable


There ya go, that's the spirit.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m gonna fish the absolute **** out of the river tomorrow and Thursday with all the tips everyone’s said I catch a trout hear and there going for steelies so Can’t complain too much except when the fish have no tails no fins and the round head lol


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Wed the fish should be snapping, ahead of the front that is going to come through, Thursday.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Fishndude said:


> Wed the fish should be snapping, ahead of the front that is going to come through, Thursday.


Idk if I’m just stupid but I didn’t understand that lmao


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It is common for animals, birds, and fish to go on a feed before a weather front moves through. Especially ahead of cold fronts. You should fish hard both days, but I'll bet you have more luck Wed.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Fishndude said:


> It is common for animals, birds, and fish to go on a feed before a weather front moves through. Especially ahead of cold fronts. You should fish hard both days, but I'll bet you have more luck Wed.


Thank you for the knowledge


----------



## TimH (Aug 6, 2009)

As I've mentioned in previous posts, this year is my first year fishing the Clinton. I've always been a bass guy on LSC, but never targeted other species or fished the river. I decided to give it a try this year just as something to do. Kind of a "you can't catch fish when you're sitting at home" kind of approach. I have been out four times, caught nothing, and lost copious amounts of tackle, but it has truly been some best time I have ever spent on the water. I love the Clinton River and am so grateful that I can fish this river with only a short drive from my home. I provides me the opportunity to get out in nature and clear my mind, which is essential to me. I know I'll catch a steelhead one day, but until then I will simply enjoy the experience.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

There's so much more to having better fishing than simply stocking more fish.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Or just learn to river fish. Time and effort will get your there. My first experience on Clinton, walked to popular spot, funny called lucky mans hole, #6 spooled on and tossed a spinner through there and bam lose good size steelhead. I went right back to store because only spinner I had, bought another and went right back. Toss it out there and bam lose another. It would take me almost 1.5-2 years to catch a Clinton fish. Now things are natural. Plenty of dish around just been a day to day bites based on water conditions and temperatures which have been darn good for most part.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Never been to the Clinton and it sounds like I dont want to.
As far as the state doing anything, Never. Havent you heard there is a "budget crunch." All of a sudden there is no money. The GOV closed all small business and now she wonders why no money....

State employees will never get laid off so no $$ will accrue. I dont know what they are doing but no projects, esp new ones. seem to be getting done.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

22 Chuck said:


> Never been to the Clinton and it sounds like I dont want to.
> As far as the state doing anything, Never. Havent you heard there is a "budget crunch." All of a sudden there is no money. The GOV closed all small business and now she wonders why no money....
> 
> State employees will never get laid off so no $$ will accrue. I dont know what they are doing but no projects, esp new ones. seem to be getting done.


I mean when you live in Macomb county you have two option fish fish the Clinton or have no chance of catches trout and steelhead besides when you drive a hour at the least and if you want too fish a really good river 4 hours so I rather just learn the river so I can catch some steelhead when I’m not all the way up north


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I wish we had some good river smallmouth fishing around here. I dont need those high priced salmon/trouts.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

22 Chuck said:


> I wish we had some good river smallmouth fishing around here. I dont need those high priced salmon/trouts.


Salmon and trout is where it’s at lmao bass fishing too easy I go out and catch tons of bass and small mouth but the challenge and salmon and trout is amazing and they seem so exotic out of the Clinton


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

22 Chuck said:


> I wish we had some good river smallmouth fishing around here. I dont need those high priced salmon/trouts.


Plenty of smallmouth rivers within an hour drive.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

22 Chuck said:


> I wish we had some good river smallmouth fishing around here. I dont need those high priced salmon/trouts.


Hit the Flint river up...you will be glad you did!


----------



## Brendan Boulanger (Nov 29, 2020)

scubajay said:


> View attachment 620383
> 
> 
> Instead of crying like a little girl, be a part of the solution. Get proactive, start searching for and contacting the the folks/groups that can help your cause to figure out how to improve fishing on the Clinton River.
> ...


Oh shut the front door


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

Brendan Boulanger said:


> Oh shut the front door


Thank you. Merry Christmas.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Christmas Eve chromer. Merry Christmas fellas


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

nighttime said:


> Christmas Eve chromer. Merry Christmas fellas
> View attachment 621731


Wow what a beautiful fish


----------



## clintonking2.0 (Apr 19, 2011)

Not trying to rub it in, but I catch more steelhead in the clinton than anywhere else haha. But it takes time scumbag-fisherman, all the time and skunks and frustration will ultimately be rewarding later on. One of the biggest mistakes I see (myself included) is I often get lazy and neglect the idea of switching presentation (baits) and adjusting to depth and current and so on. The goal is to think like a steelhead. And MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

It amazing to me that people have a hard time fishing this river . It’s so skinny you can see every hole . I have a hard time in the big rivers from a boat because I have a hard time reading the water. Clinton,pm,betsie,white are very easy to fish rivers imo. When you hear someone say 90%of the fish hold in 10%of the water there not saying you have to be in the money hole . But to fish the water in the hole where fish hold. This is the most important thing to know imo. Most common mistakes I see is someone casting and reeling to quick. If the hole is on the far side of the river don’t just cast and reel . You want to swing it though the hole almost like your bottom bouncing.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

brian0013 said:


> It amazing to me that people have a hard time fishing this river . It’s so skinny you can see every hole . I have a hard time in the big rivers from a boat because I have a hard time reading the water. Clinton,pm,betsie,white are very easy to fish rivers imo. When you hear someone say 90%of the fish hold in 10%of the water there not saying you have to be in the money hole . But to fish the water in the hole where fish hold. This is the most important thing to know imo. Most common mistakes I see is someone casting and reeling to quick. If the hole is on the far side of the river don’t just cast and reel . You want to swing it though the hole almost like your bottom bouncing.


Big southern Mi rivers are hard to read. They are completely different animals than small, fast, clear rivers. But its all part of the fun!!! Get Some!!!


----------



## Brendan Boulanger (Nov 29, 2020)

clintonking2.0 said:


> Not trying to rub it in, but I catch more steelhead in the clinton than anywhere else haha. But it takes time scumbag-fisherman, all the time and skunks and frustration will ultimately be rewarding later on. One of the biggest mistakes I see (myself included) is I often get lazy and neglect the idea of switching presentation (baits) and adjusting to depth and current and so on. The goal is to think like a steelhead. And MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!


Merry Christmas scum bag fisherman is a real piece of work.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Brendan Boulanger said:


> Merry Christmas scum bag fisherman is a real piece of work.


Hahaha that’s very funny coming from a person who’s never caught a cold water species fish you only catch ******* carp go catch some real fish


----------



## Brendan Boulanger (Nov 29, 2020)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Hahaha that’s very funny coming from a person who’s never caught a cold water species fish you only catch ******* carp go catch some real fish


Look at my profile picture Lmaoo your a 12 year old starting crap on a thread being toxic


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Brendan Boulanger said:


> Look at my profile picture Lmaoo your a 12 year old starting crap on a thread being toxic


Lmao I’m 16 bruh I literally ran into you on the river you were using a night crawlers and a single split shot too catch a chromer bruh go back too catfish


----------



## Brendan Boulanger (Nov 29, 2020)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Lmao I’m 16 bruh I literally ran into you on the river you were using a night crawlers and a single split shot too catch a chromer bruh go back too catfish


I was using wax worms maybe if you knew how to fish you would know that... didn’t you tell me you lost a king on the Clinton


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman (Nov 19, 2020)

Brendan Boulanger said:


> I was using wax worms maybe if you knew how to fish you would know that... didn’t you tell me you lost a king on the Clinton


Hahahah talking about knowing how too fish post a single damn fish you’ve caught out of this river you haven’t


----------



## Brendan Boulanger (Nov 29, 2020)

Scumbag-fisherman said:


> Hahahah talking about knowing how too fish post a single damn fish you’ve caught out of this river you haven’t


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

View media item 124211I remember my first beer!


----------



## Brendan Boulanger (Nov 29, 2020)

SJC said:


> View media item 124211I remember my first beer!


Lol


----------

